# Need Help?Seeking Best Rom for Razr XT912 on 2.11?



## DROID-RAGE (Dec 12, 2011)

I am not new however I have never changed my stock.Am now Rooted and updated and ready for the next move.Will someone kindly point me in the right direction please! Thnx in advance!!!


----------

